# What to use to remineralize RO water?



## lilflippy (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi i am using RO water for my water changes and use Mosura mineral plus. Do i have to use Mosura Old Sea Mud Powder also?


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll do it every 2 weeks or soo


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

Just use mineral plus to boost the gH a couple of degrees. Old sea mud powder should just be used according to the directions to improve the health and coloration of your shrimp, or the tank's water quality. 

ps, old sea mud powder is just bentonite clay, which you can get really cheaply on ebay.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I use Seachem Equilibrium


----------

